# "media disconnected" error



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

I am unable to connect to the internet as well and am getting the "media disconnected" errors as well. I am able to run the netsh commands at the command prompt as admin. I get the message that my computer must be restarted for the commands to complete. I restart but when I do the ipconfig same media disconnected errors.

Windows 7 Home Premium on an Acer Aspire 5610Z Laptop

Extremely frustrated!

This all started when I changed routers from a Netgear to Airport Extreme. The following devices connect no problem when I made the change.
HP desktop
Compaq laptop
iphone
Ipod touch

For some reason the Acer wouldn't connect. At this point won't connect via a LAN cable or wirelessly.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Although you're having similar issue, it's best to have your own Thread. One has been created for you and will be assisted here as well as soon as someone is available.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

IPCONFIG.. thanks


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Acer>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Acer-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-D6-B7-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-5D-65-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{439D2219-93AD-495A-AD91-5D24CD231645}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{42A4E5E3-FB4E-4024-B86B-79715CE46760}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried a wired connection to the router?


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

Wired to the router I can connect to the internet. Wireless still not working.

iPv4 address 208.96.190.155
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 208.96.190.1

Wireless Lan adapter shows "media disconnected"

ty


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try to uninstall/reinstall the Wireless network adapter and see if it helps.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Wireless Adapter and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD/DVD driver ready.


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

No Change


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

I now am getting connected to my router via wireless but not connected to the internet. Interesting I am getting a 169.254.134.224 IPv4 address. Subnet mask 255.255.0.0. and no IP for the default gateway. When I was hard wired to the router I got a 208 address for IPv4 and default gateway. Please see previous post.

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're not connected connected to the router if you're getting a 169.254.x.x address.

Remove ALL the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.


How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

Still getting - Connected to wireless with no Internet connection


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

Screen shots


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the screen shots but you will need to re-post them again with much better resolutions.


Cbauer672 said:


> Screen shots


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try changing Public Network to a Private Network and see what happens.


----------



## Cbauer672 (May 29, 2010)

I can't change it because it is an unidentified network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try Disabling both Network Adapter's (one a time) from Device Manager. Right click on it then choose Disable, then right click again and choose Enable.

If above didn't work then try the following please Disable IPv6. The procedure should work for Vista and Windows 7.


----------

